# Tahitian Maxima Clams - Part II.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Aquatic Kingdom! Seeing how the previous shipment was SO successful......Daniel decided to bring in a 2nd round of Maxima Clams. 

Sizes again range from 2" - 6"+. Beautiful blues, Golds, Bronzes, Purples patterns. Even the occasional BLACK!

Here are some eye candy pics. - Taken with a camera phone. Deal with it 

Enjoy and Good Hunting.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Less "Blue" Pictures......*

For those that asked.....I played with Daniel's lighting......


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sigh... so where are you folks going... Mississauga or Markham? LMAO...


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Red.

Just wondering how wide do these clams open up?

The pictures that you posted - is that how open they normally are under normal lights? The colors in the pictures are a bit blue so I cannot really tell the lighting that the clams are currently under.

Mine is about the same as in your pics.

Thanks.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

They should open up to a similar width as you see in the pictures. That probably didn't help answer your question.......

When the clams settle in and become "happy" and accustomed to their environment; they should open up nicely and the folds of the mantle will extend outwards. Also; they will be much happier in a sand bed.

Some of the clams are closed up due to me moving them around to get a better view and me playing around with the lighting in attempt to get better pictures.

I'm not sure if that helped.....


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you know what's the price range for the small ones?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Prices.....*

Range from $50 for the small ones approx. 2", $100 for the mid sized ones approx. 2.5"-3", $200 for the large ones approx. 5"+

My 2 cents - the $50 are a great deal.....gold striping and patterns.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Range from $50 for the small ones approx. 2", $100 for the mid sized ones approx. 2.5"-3", $200 for the large ones approx. 5"+
> 
> My 2 cents - the $50 are a great deal.....gold striping and patterns.


Damn Red... -_-
Might have to make my way over to get a clam hahaha
Been wanting a small one for a while.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Taipan said:


> Range from $50 for the small ones approx. 2", $100 for the mid sized ones approx. 2.5"-3", $200 for the large ones approx. 5"+
> 
> My 2 cents - the $50 are a great deal.....gold striping and patterns.


Damn you devil for tempting me when I can't pay my bills lololllllll I already decided I wasn't gonna go... you're making this very difficult for me lolol.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Taipan said:


> They should open up to a similar width as you see in the pictures. That probably didn't help answer your question.......
> 
> When the clams settle in and become "happy" and accustomed to their environment; they should open up nicely and the folds of the mantle will extend outwards. Also; they will be much happier in a sand bed.
> 
> ...


yes - it helps a bit.

I'm running maxspect razor led lights at 70% max peak - you think it needs more intense lights?

It was originally on sandbed and I tried to move it to a rock closer to the lights but it didn't help.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

LEDs in general are pretty intense. As long as the clam isn't "gaping" or has a damaged foot....I wouldn't worry too much. 

Long term - I think sand bed would be better. If you want to make it "easier" for it to move down the road.....place it on a flat piece of rock/frag disc in the sand bed and let it attach to it over time. Once it attaches firmly to the rock; you can move the clam around to a different position within the display.

Maximas traditionally enjoy very intense light. They require the most intense light out of the Tridacna family (think Metal Halide). That being said; I would still slowly ramp up the lighting until it adjusts.

If your clam is consistently "pinched"....I would be concerned. Perform an internet search for "pinched" clam/clam mantle. There are varying theories for causes and treatment.

Finally.....you can try feeding a little now and then. Phyto or "Oyster Feast" - small micron nutrients.....but prepare for a small algae bloom.

I hope this helps? Good Luck!


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion.

I moved the clam on a frag disk and moved it back closer to the sand.

Here's what it normally looks like - should it be more open?

I will try to feed it

Here's a picture:


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Taipan, you are a fish whore lol
I wish you carried around a decent camera 

-dan


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The clam looks fine to me. It looks happy. You'll find the mantle will grow over time and "open" more. It looks good.

P.S. - Keep calcium up for shell growth.

P.P.S. - "Coral Whore".....that's a new one. It has a catchy ring to it 

I should bring a camera around on my roadtrips......don't want to look like an "Asian Tourist"......


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> P.P.S. - "Coral Whore".....that's a new one. It has a catchy ring to it


Nah, you're the Pimp...I mean you played with Daniel's lights!!

Wish I could make it out west today (they should make door to door delivery)...but I did pick up a huuuge blue rimmed Squamosa yesterday though. That should keep me happy for a bit.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks to Taipan, Jaysan and I went and each picked up one. We also bumped into another GTAA member who picked up one as well  Here are some pics. ENJOY!

The first picture is mine and the second is a picture of Jay's


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice clams , they came 175 pcs more than half was sold for chop shops and 50pcs left on friday morning


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice clams guys. I'm glad you were able to get what you wanted. "Rickcasa" - you'll have to post your squammie on your thread. I'd love to see pics.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting read about Clam Care

http://www.brooklyncoralreefs.com/giant-clam-care.html


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> Nice clams , they came 175 pcs more than half was sold for chop shops and 50pcs left on friday morning


Chop shops? Are you referring to other LFS stores as chop shops?

Thats pretty condescending to a lot of stores that put in a lot of hard work.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's keep on topic....AK and Clams are the topic. Let's also avoid name calling and avoiding foot-in-mouth syndrome. Let's also avoid becoming like "other" forums.

I'm sure if there is a concern.....a new thread can be initiated.

Thanks.


----------

